# TiVo Roamio OTA w/ Lifetime Subscription



## SteveBallm

Hi, I have a stock of new-in-box TiVo Roamio OTA with Lifetime Subscription for *$390*. My eBay name is "nf323712".

If you are interested in buying them off-ebay for *$360* send me a PM or email me at nateauto1984 at gmail. Free shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Random User 7

How about $199


----------



## mplamann

Since when do Roamio OTA units have a lifetime subscription option? Do you mean a regular base Roamio (which supports both antenna and cable)?


----------



## jroysdon

No, for a short time (1 week?) there was a deal for OTAs w/ lifetime subs for $299. $360 isn't a bad deal, just a ~$37 markup (figuring $23 tax on the original purchase).


----------



## mplamann

jroysdon said:


> No, for a short time (1 week?) there was a deal for OTAs w/ lifetime subs for $299. $360 isn't a bad deal, just a ~$37 markup (figuring $23 tax on the original purchase).


Oh man! I wish I had seen that offer. I may have snapped one up! Perhaps this eBay listing is worth a look! Thanks for the info!


----------



## SteveBallm

I still have some left. I would suggest ordering them directly from me. The eBay fees make me change much more.

You can buy direct from me here:
*tivodeals (dot) blogspot (dot) com*

Returns are accepted within 30 days (both eBay and directly through paypal).

Thanks!


----------



## SteveBallm

jroysdon said:


> No, for a short time (1 week?) there was a deal for OTAs w/ lifetime subs for $299. $360 isn't a bad deal, just a ~$37 markup (figuring $23 tax on the original purchase).


Yes, I'm not really making a large profit here considering all the work...


----------

